# Favourite video game soundtrack?



## littletwinclouds (Sep 5, 2016)

Mine is the soundtrack from Metal Gear Solid. I think the music really added so much to the atmosphere of the game, and it's just so nostalgic for me! But I mean I just love this entire game in general ahaha

_Do you think love can bloom, even on a battlefield?_


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 5, 2016)

Gotta go with Mega Man II!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

I have a few, but I really like Sunset and Mugen Souls. Also various Hyperdimension Neptunia ones.


----------



## ellarella (Sep 5, 2016)

tough question! there's a ton of great video game tracks, but very few where the entire soundtrack is great.


Persona 4 (you hear the same tracks repeated a whole lot throughout the game, but they're all so good and they never get dull)
The World Ends With You (the game is all about style and the entire soundtrack is just so stylish)
Mass Effect (fits the 70s space opera aesthetic so well - the latter games went more orchestral, but the synths worked better)
Final Fantasy VII (the only final fantasy game i've completed and oh god the soundtrack was good)


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 5, 2016)

Probably Xenoblade Chronicles. <333


----------



## Shatto (Sep 5, 2016)

Either Oblivion/Skyrim or Silent Hill, hauntingly beautiful music.


----------



## Bowie (Sep 6, 2016)

Some favourites I can think of from the top of my head include _Bayonetta_, _Sonic Adventure_, and _Pok?mon Diamond and Pearl_.


----------



## tae (Sep 6, 2016)

TONY HAWKS UNDERGROUND.


----------



## seliph (Sep 6, 2016)

All the Metal Gear games have pretty... solid soundtracks IMO.

Aside from those I've always really loved Spyro soundtracks since I was a kid, they've always been really good. More recently I've been listening to the Dark Souls 3 soundtrack, and one that may have become my favourite soundtrack is that of NieR Gestalt.

There's probably more that I'm forgetting but ayy it's late.


----------



## Acruoxil (Sep 6, 2016)

The Persona, Assassin's Creed, Uncharted, Pokemon and Zelda games have an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## NerdHouse (Sep 7, 2016)

AquaStrudel said:


> Probably Xenoblade Chronicles. <333



This x100.

Xenoblade has the most beautiful and engaging soundtrack I have ever heard. It's simply amazing. Every time I start the game up I sit at the title screen and just listen for a few minutes. When a game opens with THAT, you know you're in for a spectacular adventure, and Xenoblade did NOT disappoint.






If you have not played Xenoblade Chronicles yet, please...I urge you to do so. It's up there on my Top 5 RPGs of All-Time list. I'd say it's tied with Chrono Trigger for #1.

If you have no way of getting the game to play it, go watch Chuggaaconroy's Let's Play of it.

Xenoblade Chronicles isn't a game. It's an _experience_.


----------



## ceremony (Oct 16, 2016)

For original, I liked Super Mario Galaxy. 

For a collection, I liked Saints Row 2


----------



## ellarella (Oct 16, 2016)

i played through Arcanum: Of Steamworks & Magick Obscura recently, and the string quartet soundtrack totally makes the whole game. so good.


----------



## vel (Oct 17, 2016)

undertale, most of the tracks from pokemon black and white (n's theme song) and pokemon platinum etc., (the music right outside of the league). fire emblem also has good tunes.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 17, 2016)

The soundtracks from Xenoblade Chronicles and the Legend of Zelda games (especially Wind Waker) are probably my favorites!

I really loved the music from Bastion, too.


----------



## frio hur (Oct 17, 2016)

no one said secret of mana?

https://youtu.be/mGK3usiX31s


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Oct 19, 2016)

Spyro games and Simpsons: Hit & Run


----------



## Pearls (Oct 19, 2016)

I've always loved the ace attorney soundtrack <3 Pokemon, Zelda and undertale are really great too


----------



## Caius (Oct 19, 2016)

nvll said:


> All the Metal Gear games have pretty... solid soundtracks IMO.
> 
> Aside from those I've always really loved Spyro soundtracks since I was a kid, they've always been really good. More recently I've been listening to the Dark Souls 3 soundtrack, and one that may have become my favourite soundtrack is that of NieR Gestalt.
> 
> There's probably more that I'm forgetting but ayy it's late.



I came here to say Nier. Didn't even have to.


----------



## Samansu (Oct 20, 2016)

I would say it's a tie between Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time and Final Fantasy Tactics. I could listen to both forever! ^-^


----------



## Whisper (Oct 22, 2016)

Yo-kai watch 2 has a really good soundtrack in my opinion. I'm always listening to it. ;w;



Spoiler: Here are some of my favorite themes from it


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 22, 2016)

Resident Evil 2 creates amazing ambience with its haunting ost. One chilling track is the STARS office theme


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Oct 23, 2016)

Both Animal Crossing and The Sims, namely City Folk and TS2.



Spoiler


----------



## Corrie (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm really loving the 100% Orange Juice OST! I downloaded it all onto my ipod. C:


----------



## MishMeesh (Oct 24, 2016)

Kingdom Hearts. All of the KH ones, but specifically I adore the KH2 soundtrack.


Spoiler











I also really like the Assassin's Creed soundtracks. I've recently been quite taken with AC Syndicate and its soundtrack, but I also am in love with the Ezio trilogy games and soundtracks.


Spoiler















And I can't mention game soundtracks without bringing up Final Fantasy XIII. Say what you wish about the game, but its soundtrack is so haunting and beautiful.


Spoiler


----------

